# When does the average Chihuahua stop growing?



## Trinity

I know this is probably an odd question.
But im new to chihuahua's and small dogs also for that matter!

Ive had my little girl for a month now, shes almost 4 months, and only put on 0.05kg.
I contacted the breeder to enquire how big/small does she feel she will actually be.
And she said is she hasnt grown much at all, then she probably wont get too much bigger. She was the smallest girl, but there was a boy who was smaller when they were born but he has grown alot ( she said )

So it leaves me curious.
As i have no other people to size up my chihuahua with, but everyone is amazed at how small she is.
But then maybe none of those people have been in contact with too many Chihuahua's either. ( half of them dont even know she IS a chihuahua coz they think all chihuahuas are tan with smooth coats :coolwink: )

So

My question is to you Chi enthusiasts 

What is your opinion?
At what age roughly is a chi fully grown?

_I read somewhere that a chihuahua stops growing around 6 months old. So im just here to check with people that know what theyre talking about, ( my large dogs wasnt even half done a 6months old! )_


----------



## rubia

What a good question. I am too looking forward to the answers this brings. I do believe that with smaller breeds, the pup reaches full size sooner than later, as in before a year old. I am guessing -going by the weight charts and such, about 6-8 months. With large breed dog they tend to keep growing( although more slowly) until about 18 month-2 years. I am sure there are some stories about big and small chi-s here.


----------



## Trinity

lol im actually so glad u think its a good question, as i felt like a right berk asking it.

But they always say
_If you dont ask then you wont know_


I will also share with you i looked up on the internet the same kind of questions as these.
And one girl replied

" oh i didnt realise they grew after birth! "

Which made me feel a little more intelligent than i felt when i 1st started trying to find out


----------



## Trinity

Dolly weighs 1.30kg
So i feel like she MUST grow or is that the right weight for a 4 monh old girl!
( vet just said that shes very healthy fun little girl but also said they dont get alot of chihuahua's in their surgery )


----------



## *Tricia*

In my experience, Holly reached her current weight at about 7 months. She had basically stopped growing before I got her at 13 weeks old, then she started slowly growing again. Once she was spayed at 6 months, she hit a huge growth spurt and gained a full pound in the next month. And that's the weight she has stayed and she's now 2 years old.

From what I had read before, they say chihuahuas are pretty much done growing at 6 months and then will fill out for the next year (gaining about another pound just from filling out). I guess that's basically what happened with mine - she just gained that whole pound at once! LOL

1.3 kg = 2.86 lbs. Holly was 2.6 pounds at 13 weeks and now weighs 5.8 pounds full grown. That's not too low of a weight for her age as long as she isn't skinny.


----------



## Trinity

Thankyou,

Little Dolly likes her food and i will alert her to the "gaining pounds age" 


So she didnt much any taller after 13weeks?


Im probably worrying about nothing as the vet says shes healthy and u can clearly see what a happy little lady she is, and loves to torment her fur brothers lol And if she stays a tiny Dolly tot then i guess thats the way she was ment to be, as long as she is healthy.
I guess i was secretly hoping she would get bigger after being scared about the problems surrounding tiny Chihuahua's.
Im probably the opposite to others that pray theirs wont grow **blushes** which is why i thought it a silly question i guess


----------



## Maleighchi

My Willow was 1 lb 10 oz at 4 months. She will be celebrating her 1 yr birthday in a couple of weeks and she now weighs 3 lbs 2 oz. 

My Sassie weighed 2 lbs 14 oz at 4 months and at 6 months weighs 3 lbs 11 oz. I think she's still has some growing to do.

So I'd guess you see your pup hit the gangley-teenage looking mark soon and start to grow and fill out some. 

Example. Here is my Willow at around 4 months old. 









Here she is now.


----------



## Trinity

i love Willows coat now!
She's got a firey red going on , shes beautiful!

And i am happy to see that dolly may grow into her bat~like ears too lol
Theyre the only bit that seemed to have grown up.... and up!
Dolly seems shorter in size but her coat is alot like young willow in the top picture. So hopefully she'll grow an adorable coat like willow,
( if all else fails u'll need to send me a can of what willow has to help do the trick  xx )


----------



## Trinity

Willowanne said:


> My Willow was 1 lb 10 oz at 4 months. She will be celebrating her 1 yr birthday in a couple of weeks and she now weighs 3 lbs 2 oz.
> 
> My Sassie weighed 2 lbs 14 oz at 4 months and at 6 months weighs 3 lbs 11 oz. I think she's still has some growing to do.
> 
> So I'd guess you see your pup hit the gangley-teenage looking mark soon and start to grow and fill out some.
> 
> Example. Here is my Willow at around 4 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is now.












I just got the only can i have in the house and here she is in the same sort of picture as your one with Willow.
She seems to be shorter than willow, but that could be trick of the eye coz of her colouring maybe. 
I'll take another snap of her in a few months next to a can of pepsi and see how were doing 

A Pepschi Challenge if u will :coolwink:


----------



## *Sarah*

They all grow at different rates, Mai was a very small puppy (at 11 weeks she was just 1 lb 7 oz) but at 22 weeks now she's 3lbs 6 oz.

You usually find as of 6 months they reach their full height but they will put on anything up to 1lb between then and 1 year 

Also the adult coat most likely won't be fully through until she's 3 years old.


----------



## Trinity

Thankyou,

I didnt realise it would take that long to have their proper coat come through.
:coolwink:
I'll look forward to that, as the breeder and her husband have been on seperate sides of the fence to how her coat will go.


----------



## Trinity

Mia is very beautiful by the way.
She looks like she is smiling


----------



## Yoshismom

Different dog breeds grow at different paces. The giant breeds such as the Great Dane (one of my other breeds) gain their height usually by 2 yrs old and their full weight by 3 yrs old. Some other breeds get their full height by 1 yr, etc... 

With Chihuahuas I have heard alot of different things but my vet tells me that a Chihuahuas skeletal frame is finished growing by 6 months old but they will continue to fill out. My Yoshi stopped gaining weight from 6 months old (3 lbs) to 3 yrs old and once he hit the 3 yr mark he gained about another 1/2 lb now he is 3 1/2lbs. Chibi is pretty much doing the same as Yoshi as he hasnt gained anything since he was 6 months old and he is still weighing in now at 2 lbs 8oz and he is 1 yr 4months old now. I am assuming he will fill out some when he is around 3 as well. He is a LC and went through the uglies and if finally coming out of it, LOL! I have seen the smallest of the litters become the biggest of the litters though. With the breeding the way it is now there is really no telling how large or small they will be, the best guess is to look at parents and grand parents. I have also heard that you can double their weight at 12 weeks and this should give you the adult weight but that doesnt always ring true either?


----------



## Trinity

lol @ " went through the uglies "

My larger dog done that a fair few time, for a month he walked about with his butt higher than his head!
Then that sorted out and his ears looked like Dumbo!
Now he is 2 n half and all in the right shape lol bless him.


So its pretty much each chi to their own.
She hasnt grown much at all, so i thought she would have a massive growing spurt, but we have another 2 whole months b4 she hits that 6 month thing, and i will NOT drink that can of pepsi and see her size against that for next time 

( i do love Yoshi's colour btw xxx )


----------



## Maleighchi

Your little girl is such a doll!

Ps. Sarah, I'm going through withdrawels. I need more Mai and Zero pictures!


----------



## babydoll

Jayde is 1.4kg, around 3 pounds at three years, so i wouldnt worry too much about Dolly, she will most likely grow a bit, but even if she doesnt, she will be fine  I didnt have Jayde as a pup though, so i dont know much about her growth rates.
Gypsy was 3 pounds at 7 months, and now at 2 1/2 years she is around 5 pounds. She reached that at just over a year.


----------



## Trinity

thankyou u all been so helpful to my silly question xxx


----------



## furriefriend

I think willow is just so beautiful. Our Mia weighs about 5lbs and is about 14weeks old.Quite big I think ,but when she eats she really eats and her Daddy is quite a big boy


----------



## Trinity

I also think willow is gorgeous.

Dolly also eats like its going out of fashion. But still was pretty light last week on her weigh in at the vets.
( but maybe thats coz im used to bigger dogs and not chihuahua's )

Dollys daddy is smaller than her mum.
I dont know their weight tho.
I know he wasnt a big dog, has a very beautiful sleek long coat and very pretty, cream colouring.


----------



## OrchardLane

I have to agree that most Chihuahuas reach their frame size at around 6-8 months and then can stall for awhile. Rupert took over 2 years to fill out and reach his adult weight. 

The odd thing is though, our puppies that are homebred - EVERY single puppy has consistently charted from birth to their adult weight. REALLY odd but the weight chart actually works for us haha.

I think most people with their first Chihuahuas are used to larger dogs. I had one woman who is in the industry and she was convinced that the puppy she got from us was ill because he wasn't gaining weight quickly. This little puppy was 1lb 7oz when he left and will only be 3.5lbs fully grown so her expectations were not in line with how he would grow .... the tiny weight gains he was having were "too small" in her mind but he was charting right on course haha

Needless to say, he is still on course and now she understands he isn't going to be 3.5lbs overnight haha


----------



## Trinity

Dont get me wrong, im not overly worried as she has been seen by the vet on both jabs and said shes perfectly healthy.
And she eats well
And VERY playful.
So she's no way an ill dog ..... 

I guess i expected them to finish growing to their actual height at about a year or just after, and was shocked to read in a book that they stop at 6months.
( mind u i was also shocked that someone on yahoo questions didnt realise they grew at all after being born! LMAO But thats a different kettle of fish )

I'll just wait and watch my little girl become a lady ( or lady looking :wink: she certainly doesnt play like a lady! )
xxx
With her being long haired makes her look a little bigger, but at a glance a teeny weeny border collie too i spose lol Bless her.


----------



## Yoshismom

OrchardLane said:


> I have to agree that most Chihuahuas reach their frame size at around 6-8 months and then can stall for awhile. Rupert took over 2 years to fill out and reach his adult weight.
> 
> The odd thing is though, our puppies that are homebred - EVERY single puppy has consistently charted from birth to their adult weight. REALLY odd but the weight chart actually works for us haha.
> 
> I think most people with their first Chihuahuas are used to larger dogs. I had one woman who is in the industry and she was convinced that the puppy she got from us was ill because he wasn't gaining weight quickly. This little puppy was 1lb 7oz when he left and will only be 3.5lbs fully grown so her expectations were not in line with how he would grow .... the tiny weight gains he was having were "too small" in her mind but he was charting right on course haha
> 
> Needless to say, he is still on course and now she understands he isn't going to be 3.5lbs overnight haha


 
Both of mine charted correctly as well;-)


----------



## Chico's Mum

Heheh I just took this today.

This is Chico's first time seeing a can I had to hold him when taking the pic.


----------



## Maleighchi

Chico is so tiny and darling!


----------



## Yoshismom

Awwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Trinity

Aww Chico is really Small and just wanna kiss him.
He is gorgeous XXX
Dolly also was looking at the can like i was trying to feed it to her, so i cheated an put a little butter on the top 
( which is why i will keep it to test her growing skills lol )


----------



## Maleighchi

Yoshismom said:


> Both of mine charted correctly as well;-)



I've been keeping an eye on my chis and seeing how they chart for weight. So far, everyone is on track.

Willow charted 3 lbs when I got her, and she weighs 3 lbs. (she's just shy of her first year birthday.)

Sassie's charting 4- 4.5 lbs. She currently weighs 3 lbs 11 oz and is just over 6 months.

Aries is charting 4.5-5 lbs (barely this by one ounce). He currently weighs 2 lbs 5 oz and he's 13 weeks.


----------



## Chico's Mum

Owwwww thank you guys.  



Trinity said:


> Aww Chico is really Small and just wanna kiss him.
> He is gorgeous XXX
> Dolly also was looking at the can like i was trying to feed it to her, so i cheated an put a little butter on the top
> ( which is why i will keep it to test her growing skills lol )


He would kiss you back he just loves to kiss and well give you his cheek to kiss him. 

Smart girl.  I'm so going to try the butter thing and post a better pic here.


----------



## Krista

Yoshi stopped growing around 8 months, then gained a bunch of weight, and still is filling out a bit. She has gone up a few sizes in the last year and she's not fat so she is still filling out. She is almost 3 now. I heard they're done around 3.


----------



## tiny pups

*i'm glad someone asked*

im glad someone ask this as i wanted to know to,so i think its 6-8months height & weight 1 year,my little girls only 13 weeks fri so got a bit of time to go yet.


----------



## PacosMom

*No in my Case. My Boy grew until he was over a year*

My Sweet Paco was about 6 ozs at 5 1/2 weeks old. He continued to grow until he was about a year or so old. He is now 2 years old and weights about 2 pounds.


----------



## Autchi

Bump this thread up its a good one!
See where everyone is now 

My boy was just 14 weeks when I got him and he was was weighting in at 1lb 5 oz. I believe (but il check that). I would bring him into our local tractor supply to buy feed & set him on the scale lol. Around 4 months he weighed 2lb 6oz & just about 9 months 3lbs 4oz. He is almost a year & I will weigh him on his birthday December 12th to see where he stands. 

He grew & it was fun watching him. Just yesturday he finally figured out how to jump on the ottoman but hasnt figured out the couch lol.


----------



## Jwm14

My Sophie was 1.2 pounds at 7 weeks when we got her and at 6 months she is now 6.1 pounds!!!!! I think she'll get to 7 at most. I wasn't expecting her to get past 5, but I was wrong.


----------



## Chiluv04

Jwm14 said:


> My Sophie was 1.2 pounds at 7 weeks when we got her and at 6 months she is now 6.1 pounds!!!!! I think she'll get to 7 at most. I wasn't expecting her to get past 5, but I was wrong.



Growth plates close around 11 months. My youngest chi reached her current weight at 8 months. She did continue to fill out structurally after 8 months though. She is now 22 months and fluctuates between 3.4 and 3.6. She is a long coat, her coat is still growing.

My older 2 chi's were around the same weight as your girl at this age. They are now 7.6 lbs


----------



## Cait93x

Pablo stopped in height at around 7-8 months he hasn't got any taller, he's now just approaching 11 months and he's filled out loads he's super small but he's so sturdy. My muscle man ha!


----------



## Corona Pup

My Corona was 1.9 pounds at 12 weeks and now she is just over a year and weighs just under 4 pounds. But poor little lady is so tall and long, I think she will always be in the lanky stage.....or the "uglies" ! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't change a thing. I love her more everyday, if that's even possible! Maybe she'll fill out a bit, but she is not a fan of eating and is very active! She just seems so breakable, but she is really very sturdy! And no clothes for my girl, nothing fits right! Also ahe is a pound rescue, so she may not be all chi!


----------



## Chiluv04

Corona Pup said:


> My Corona was 1.9 pounds at 12 weeks and now she is just over a year and weighs just under 4 pounds. But poor little lady is so tall and long, I think she will always be in the lanky stage.....or the "uglies" ! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't change a thing. I love her more everyday, if that's even possible! Maybe she'll fill out a bit, but she is not a fan of eating and is very active! She just seems so breakable, but she is really very sturdy! And no clothes for my girl, nothing fits right! Also ahe is a pound rescue, so she may not be all chi!


I'm certain corona is a purebred deer head chi. I don't see a mix at all when I see her. She's just too tiny.


----------



## Jwm14

Well I was posting in June about how I didn't think she would get over 6 pounds, but she is now 6.1. She was 4.7 pounds at the end of June and it's the middle of August and she's gained over a pound!!! I just feel like that's big for some reason. I guess because I read about Chi's that are 3 and 4 pounds 6 and 7 seems big to me. She's still precious and adorable, I was just thinking she would stop at 5 pounds for some reason.


----------



## Jwm14

Here she is now...........6.1 pounds




She has that one floppy ear, but it's not always like that. Sometimes they are both up and sometimes she does the one up one down thing. It's really cute though!!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015

Jwm14 said:


> Here she is now...........6.1 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has that one floppy ear, but it's not always like that. Sometimes they are both up and sometimes she does the one up one down thing. It's really cute though!!!


She is so cute! Oh my goodness. I know I say all Chihuahuas are cute, and they are, but look at her little face! :love7:


----------



## Cait93x

Jwm14 said:


> Here she is now...........6.1 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has that one floppy ear, but it's not always like that. Sometimes they are both up and sometimes she does the one up one down thing. It's really cute though!!!


Aww she's mega cute her little eyes are so full of love!!
Chihuahuas come in all shapes in sizes even ones that are charting to be 3 pounders can end up being in the 6-7lb range they are all so different, thats why they're my favourite breed !!


----------



## Jwm14

Yeah she's really freaking cute. It's pretty ridiculous. She can be a little **** though. Here's another one from this past weekend.


----------



## Cait93x

Jwm14 said:


> Yeah she's really freaking cute. It's pretty ridiculous. She can be a little **** though. Here's another one from this past weekend.


I love her big eyes they're so inviting ha!! She defo doesn't look like she weighs 6 pounds!
Oh trust me my new pup is hell on 4 legs she's a total madam as well, we call her the extraction as we are convinced she was extracted from hell :laughing5:


----------



## Jwm14

She's only like that sometimes. Most of the time she's a good dog. 

For a size comparison here she is a month or so ago at 4.7 pounds.


----------



## sugarmag

Chica has always been pretty much on par with the growth chart. She was about 1 1/2 lbs when I got her at 9 wks. She is now 21 months old and I just weighed her tonight and she is exactly 4 lbs 1 oz. When she was 6 months old she weighed 3 - 3.25 lbs. At a year and a half she weighed 4 lbs, she went back down to 3.75 lbs and is now back up to what I consider to be her full grown weight. So, I would say her frame was full grown at about 8-9 months and she reached her full grown weight at about a year and a half.


----------



## sugarmag

Btw, your girl is really cute and I love the name Sophie! Considering her weight now, my guess would be she'll be about 7 lbs. I think that's a good weight, one of my favorite dogs in the world was a 6-8 lb. chihuahua named Tito. I often wish Chica was a little bigger just for her own safety, but I love her the way she is.


----------



## Jwm14

She is 7 months old today and weighs 6.4 pounds. She's just so cute and we love her so much!!!!

Most of the time she's a good pup, although she can be annoying at times, but all dogs can!!!


----------

